# remote starter help ( please) :)



## elausente78 (Mar 29, 2010)

i install a APS787n on a nissan sentra 2004 everything was fine i chek the conections , it remote start fine and after 30 minutes i try it again and it did remote start but it shut down in seconds , change the tach wire to anotherone and it start fine again but it did the same, what can it be ,i`m geting the wrong wire or what , this is the diagram that im using.

tach wire--any wire-- black/red , purple , blue/red , gray/red .......any ignition coil.

i find this on audivox

tach wire-- red wire--- at ignition coil .


so can you help me please . thank you.:wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

elausente78 said:


> i install a APS787n on a nissan sentra 2004 everything was fine i chek the conections , it remote start fine and after 30 minutes i try it again and it did remote start but it shut down in seconds , change the tach wire to anotherone and it start fine again but it did the same, what can it be ,i`m geting the wrong wire or what , this is the diagram that im using.
> 
> tach wire--any wire-- black/red , purple , blue/red , gray/red .......any ignition coil.
> 
> ...


 You have to program it to run on tach, do you have the install manual. I don't have my old ones any more, you have to do the tach learn procedure. Try contacting them again by e mail.


----------



## elausente78 (Mar 29, 2010)

i did program it ,but after some time it needs to be program it again , so i geting another one , and see if this fix the problem.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I never hook up a tach wire, then again most of my units are smart learning and do not require a tach


----------

